# Harman PB105 Pellet Boiler Installation Cost vs DIY



## Pellet Boiler Beginner (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Morning,
I purchased a Harman PB105 Pellet Boiler, which is sitting in my basement.

I was wondering the cost of installation would be on a unit? I currently have a oil boiler and want to run the units side by side. If the pellets run out, then the oil boiler kicks on.


Is this something you can do on your own or does it require a pro?


Thank you so much for your help.

Rob


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 5, 2012)

If your handy its a pretty straight foward install.   if your close to albany NY I can help.   Had mine done for less then 1 week and have allready saved $60 bucks verses 4/gallon oil.  you will love it


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 5, 2012)

*my unit is around 15 feet from my oil boiler and next to an outside wall...$440 for the vent, $600+ for pipe and fittings, air scoop, expantion tank , ...I'm guessing around $1200 total in materials*


----------



## SmokeEater (Dec 5, 2012)

Pellet Boiler Beginner said:


> Good Morning,
> I purchased a Harman PB105 Pellet Boiler, which is sitting in my basement.
> 
> I was wondering the cost of installation would be on a unit? I currently have a oil boiler and want to run the units side by side. If the pellets run out, then the oil boiler kicks on.
> ...


Rob, if you decide to DIY it, and whether you're using black iron or copper, buy yourself an indoor contractor's laser.  It will be invaluable in producing a professional job.  I too have a PB105 and know that my costs are less than half that of burning fossil.


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 6, 2012)

SmokeEater said:


> Rob, if you decide to DIY it, and whether you're using black iron or copper, buy yourself an indoor contractor's laser. It will be invaluable in producing a professional job. I too have a PB105 and know that my costs are less than half that of burning fossil.


 
  smoke...
for me it was a "no brainer"...copper $$$$$,  cast iron$$  Heck every thing is $$..   but I have "skill sets" and iron can be difficult. I'm curious...why a laser? I have found plumb and level can be problematic when it comes to pleasing the eye......IMHO


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 6, 2012)

pellet beginner
I'm not sure how many gallons the PB 105 adds to your system but I assume it is rather high based on seeing it in operation. The reason I say this is dont cheep out and not add an expansion tank because with my piping , I would have been in trouble  without one based on observing presure in my system. Also welcome to the forum..


----------



## JP11 (Dec 6, 2012)

I spent A LOT of time reading and trying to understand what, and why and how on my system before install.  My knowledge was vital in telling the plumbers how things should be set up and work when done.

That being said... I fly airplanes for a living.  I'm pretty good at it.  I'll stick to that... and pay someone who does nothing but plumbing all day to do that.  Of course.. there are good plumbers and bad ones.  I built my house and did not get a single estimate for anything.  I picked the best tradesman for every sub system and let them work.  Been awful happy with the results.

I'm not saying DIY is bad. I occasionally do stuff I ENJOY doing.  But I know that in many cases, I am slower, not as good, and more expensive if you factor in what my time costs.

JP


----------



## SmokeEater (Dec 6, 2012)

iceguy4 said:


> smoke...
> for me it was a "no brainer"...copper $$$$$, cast iron$$ Heck every thing is $$.. but I have "skill sets" and iron can be difficult. I'm curious...why a laser? I have found plumb and level can be problematic when it comes to pleasing the eye......IMHO


I found the laser invaluable when it comes to both vertical and horizontal measuring of pipe lengths to cut, whether copper or iron.  Using a plumb bob would be fine, but time consuming, and time is money.


----------



## SmokeEater (Dec 6, 2012)

iceguy4 said:


> pellet beginner
> I'm not sure how many gallons the PB 105 adds to your system but I assume it is rather high based on seeing it in operation. The reason I say this is dont cheep out and not add an expansion tank because with my piping , I would have been in trouble  without one based on observing presure in my system. Also welcome to the forum..


The 105 is a 50 gallon boiler and the expansion tank will need to have a capacity of 8-10 gallons.


----------



## SmokeEater (Dec 6, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I spent A LOT of time reading and trying to understand what, and why and how on my system before install. My knowledge was vital in telling the plumbers how things should be set up and work when done.
> 
> That being said... I fly airplanes for a living. I'm pretty good at it. I'll stick to that... and pay someone who does nothing but plumbing all day to do that. Of course.. there are good plumbers and bad ones. I built my house and did not get a single estimate for anything. I picked the best tradesman for every sub system and let them work. Been awful happy with the results.
> 
> ...


JP11 what are you flying??  Commercial pilot ? Your avatar is a 182 or a 172 Cessna??  I've been wanting to get my single engine sea, but my local instructor has passed on and there is no float instructor nearby.


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Geez...where did the original poster go??


----------



## JP11 (Dec 6, 2012)

SmokeEater said:


> JP11 what are you flying?? Commercial pilot ? Your avatar is a 182 or a 172 Cessna?? I've been wanting to get my single engine sea, but my local instructor has passed on and there is no float instructor nearby.


It's a friends 182 on steroids.. and amphibs.  330hp with a 92 inch prop.  Yes, I fly for a fractional for a living. I fly the citation XL and XLS.

Sitting in a hotel now.  I do it about 40% of my life.  Thus all the time on hearth.com

JP


----------



## SmokeEater (Dec 7, 2012)

JP11 said:


> It's a friends 182 on steroids.. and amphibs. 330hp with a 92 inch prop. Yes, I fly for a fractional for a living. I fly the citation XL and XLS.
> 
> Sitting in a hotel now. I do it about 40% of my life. Thus all the time on hearth.com
> 
> JP


Those 2 Cessnas are far more that I've ever flown, but give me the op manual and put me in the left seat of that XL and we'll be on the way.  Sounds like a nice way to make a living.  Enjoy.


----------

